# Does anybody know a good tutorial for Apache's mod_vhost_alias?



## hockey97 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, I am currently getting into the hosting business. I need to learn how to use mod_vhost_alias. I looked at the Apache documentation. It says that I must make the changes in the httpd config file. I am not exactly sure if I have this file. I think I have an apache2 file where there are the main configurations of the server. Then I got files that are labeled offline_sites and online_sites. The online_sites already has the directory tags inside it to set up or configure the individual sites. 

I am not sure where I should make the changes. Should it be in the main configuration file of the server or should it be in the file where each website's configurations are located? Where it configures the website hosted showing the default folder location and to not index the directory etc.

I assume I should make the changes in the location where the file has the configurations of each individual website or virtual hosts sites are.

Also, is the mod_vhost_alias enabled? Or do I have to enable it for it to work on the server? I know the  mod_vhost_alias is already added to the server. Just don't know if I have to do enable the module for it to be on or running on the server.

Please do give me some tutorials or websites that I can see the whole process from enabling the module to changing the configuration files to the proper settings.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2011)

Just start here: Handbook: 29.7 Apache HTTP Server


----------



## hockey97 (Jun 30, 2011)

I looked at that link and that virtual hosting part I already know how to do it and currently my Apache is configured that way.

I want to set up the virtual hosts so that all I need to do is create a folder in the www/ folder in order to set up a new website.

I am using that mod_vhost_alias module to do this. Where in, for example, the www folder if I make a domain.com folder it would automatically set up the website with Apache and use that folder's name as the hostname.  This setup is ideal for ISP or hosting providers. I be setting up websites via PHP scripts.

So I need to set up the website after the clients made payment through my own website. I own two websites right now.

So, I need a tutorial to explain how to set up and use the mod_vhost_alias module.


----------

